# Any Experience with a Canadian t-Shirt Fulfillment Company?



## richardk1 (Jan 14, 2016)

If so, could you please list the pros and cons, company name/website, etc.?
Also, is it cheaper to just go with a US fulfillment service? If so, which one do you recommend?
I'll be using Shopify I believe...
Thanks!

(Also, I'm new and couldn't find this info. I did search, but if I missed a good thread on this, please let me know. Thanks!)


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Why are you looking for a Canadian fulfillment company?


----------



## richardk1 (Jan 14, 2016)

It doesn't have to be Canadian I guess. I'm just thinking of the exchange rate here... Our dollar is terrible right now. For example: A fulfillment company that let's say charges $19 for tag removal, tag branding, printing and dropshipping will cost me $27 CAD... Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, I suggest you calculate all the cost, such as duty, tax, sourcing, warehousing, printing, packing and packing, shipping and so on. Compare fulfillment companies in US, China Or Canadian. I think your will get your answer.

Do not be lazy to list all these cost.

By the way, time is also precious, you need to consider too.

Andy
ChinaDivision


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

richard's not here, man!

seriously though, he has not been here for 18 months (unlikely he will return to answer your query)


----------

